# There's Always Someone Better... Amazing



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Cool. Very Bruce Cockburn string attack imo, particularly on Sultans.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

LanceT said:


> Cool. Very Bruce Cockburn string attack imo, particularly on Sultans.


I can’t imagine abiding by the surname Cockburn.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> I can’t imagine abiding by the surname Cockburn.


Own it...


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> Own it...


Your name is Cockburn?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> Your name is Cockburn?


Dick Cockitch


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> Dick Cockitch


My real name is Donny Cocksmith


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> My real name is Donny Cocksmith


Jangleballs Jinglesmith


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Always12AM said:


> I can’t imagine abiding by the surname Cockburn.


Ya, even if it's pronounced co-burn (as in co-worker). It still spells Cock on the page.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

By "awlays someone better" I assume you're referring to his epic guitar-face? He's on the track to displacing Steve Vai.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Always12AM said:


> I can’t imagine abiding by the surname Cockburn.


Missed opportunity.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> By "awlays someone better" I assume you're referring to his epic guitar-face? He's on the track to displacing Steve Vai.


Something like this?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

SWLABR said:


> Ya, even if it's pronounced co-burn (as in co-worker). It still spells Cock on the page.


It spills cock all over the page lol!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Always12AM said:


> It spills cock all over the page lol!


----------

